# SIGINT09 - Die Zukunft des Krieges - Cyberwarfare und seine Einbindung in die Kriegsführung



## INU.ID (28. Dezember 2009)

*SIGINT09 - Die Zukunft des Krieges - Cyberwarfare und seine Einbindung in die Kriegsführung*

Hallo.

Hier ein weiterer wirklich interessanter Vortrag von der SIGINT09:



> Die wirtschaftlichen, politischen und militärischen Prozesse des Steuerns und Entscheidens, des Kommandierens und des Wahrnehmens sind mittlerweile eng informationstechnisch strukturiert. Ein Ausfall oder die Übernahme der Technik in diesen Bereichen käme oft dem Ausfall oder der Kontrolle gesellschaftlicher Grundlagen gleich. Damit ergibt sich militärische Relevanz. Informationstechnologien sind zu attraktiven Zielen gewachsen, und ein neuer Zweig der Kriegsführung entsteht: Cyberwarfare.


Hier gehts zum Video: CCC-TV - Die Zukunft des Krieges (es spricht Sandro Gaycken)

Interessant und erschreckend zugleich was im Bereich "Cyberwar" schon alles los ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIGINT09 - Die Zukunft des Krieges - Cyberwarfare und seine Einbindung in die Kriegsführung*

eSports wird bald als internationale waffe eingesetzt. spielen um grenzverläufe. battlefield bereitet das schlachtfeld - die nation, die die besseren clans... ääh heere hat, gewinnt. ^^

gut, das haut au nur hin, solange beide seiten diesen virtuellen krieg führen würden. drohnen gegen drohnen wo keiner ausser material stirbt - da wäre sowas wirklich sinnvoller (nich so teuer ><).


----------



## Väinämöinen (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIGINT09 - Die Zukunft des Krieges - Cyberwarfare und seine Einbindung in die Kriegsführung*

@DarkMo: Vielleicht solltest du dir den Text auf deinem Avatar-Bild selber mal zu Herzen nehmen 

Furchtbar viel neues ist jetzt nicht dabei, aber scheinbar haben wir mal wieder den Anschluss verpasst, na toll. Letztendlich wird man sich aber entsprechende Kapazitäten und Fähigkeiten aufbauen müssen, schon um sich zu verteidigen und Angreifer verfolgen zu können.


----------



## Tom3004 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIGINT09 - Die Zukunft des Krieges - Cyberwarfare und seine Einbindung in die Kriegsführung*

Einstein: Der 3. Weltkrieg wird neuartigen Waffen geführt, der 4. mit Hammer und Keule


----------



## NCphalon (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SIGINT09 - Die Zukunft des Krieges - Cyberwarfare und seine Einbindung in die Kriegsführung*

"Stellt euch vor es ist Krieg und keiner geht hin." xD


----------



## Tom3004 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: SIGINT09 - Die Zukunft des Krieges - Cyberwarfare und seine Einbindung in die Kriegsführung*

Dann sollten sie den Krieg doch lieber in einem riesen Match Call of Duty ausaten lassen.
Wer gewinnt, bekommt recht.
Der Modus ist Suchen & Zerstören


----------



## axel25 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: SIGINT09 - Die Zukunft des Krieges - Cyberwarfare und seine Einbindung in die Kriegsführung*

Ja, das wäre es! BF-Mod mit dem Grenzgebiet. Wer virtuell siegt und Flaggen hat, bekommt die Gebiete der eroberten Flaggen! Keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## Väinämöinen (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: SIGINT09 - Die Zukunft des Krieges - Cyberwarfare und seine Einbindung in die Kriegsführung*

Und irgendwann landet man mit den Computer-Kriegen dann in der Star Trek Folge "A Taste of Armageddon", tolle Aussichten.

Hat nur leider alles nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.


----------



## axel25 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: SIGINT09 - Die Zukunft des Krieges - Cyberwarfare und seine Einbindung in die Kriegsführung*

Es geht hier Um Cyber-Krieg, oder? Den Krieg virtuell in zB. BF fair auszutragen würde den Krieg weniger schmutzig machen. 

Ich schreibe etwas was mit dem Thema zu tun hat.


----------



## Väinämöinen (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: SIGINT09 - Die Zukunft des Krieges - Cyberwarfare und seine Einbindung in die Kriegsführung*



axel25 schrieb:


> Es geht hier Um Cyber-Krieg, oder? Den Krieg virtuell in zB. BF fair auszutragen würde den Krieg weniger schmutzig machen.
> 
> Ich schreibe etwas was mit dem Thema zu tun hat.


Nein! Da geht es um's Hacken ausländischer Rechner usw. um Informationen zu stehlen, Fehlinformationen zu platzieren oder Infrastruktur, zur Unterstützung eines konventionellen Angriffs, lahm zu legen. Mit Spaß und Fairniss hat das nichts zu tun.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich mir kaum etwas schlimmeres vorstellen könnte, als in BF echte Kriege auszutragen.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: SIGINT09 - Die Zukunft des Krieges - Cyberwarfare und seine Einbindung in die Kriegsführung*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich mir kaum etwas schlimmeres vorstellen könnte, als in BF echte Kriege auszutragen.


 

Sobald mal ein MG3 3m über Deinen Kopf gefeuert hat wirste das anders sehen.


----------



## Väinämöinen (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: SIGINT09 - Die Zukunft des Krieges - Cyberwarfare und seine Einbindung in die Kriegsführung*



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Sobald mal ein MG3 3m über Deinen Kopf gefeuert hat wirste das anders sehen.


Was meinst du denn wozu sowas führen würde? Jeder Depp führt überall Kriege, weil man ja eigentlich nichts verlieren kann, und wenn man mit dem Ergebnis unzufrieden ist, wird dann doch wieder scharf geschossen. Und selbst, wenn man sich mit den Ergebnissen abfindet, habe ich keine Lust demnächst in Saudi-Arabien zu wohnen.
Nimmt man dem Krieg seine negativen Folgen, wird er plötzlich viel interessanter.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: SIGINT09 - Die Zukunft des Krieges - Cyberwarfare und seine Einbindung in die Kriegsführung*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn wozu sowas führen würde? Jeder Depp führt überall Kriege, weil man ja eigentlich nichts verlieren kann, und wenn man mit dem Ergebnis unzufrieden ist, wird dann doch wieder scharf geschossen. Und selbst, wenn man sich mit den Ergebnissen abfindet, habe ich keine Lust demnächst in Saudi-Arabien zu wohnen.
> Nimmt man dem Krieg seine negativen Folgen, wird er plötzlich viel interessanter.


 
Doch aber auch nur, wenn ein virtueller Krieg ohne Folgen bliebe.
Es müssten auch Regeln dafür festgelegt werden, wie Kriegserklärung seitens des Aggressors, Beistand durch Alliierte u.s.w..
Würde ein virtuell angezettelter und verlorener Krieg mit wirtschaftlichen Folgen prämiert absolutes Import~/Exportverbot und ähnliches, dann würde man auch nicht von jetzt auf nachher einen virtuellen Krieg anzetteln. Denn dieser virtuell geführte Krieg würde ja auch einen Ausblick auf die Siegchancen der beteiligten Parteien geben.


----------



## Väinämöinen (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: SIGINT09 - Die Zukunft des Krieges - Cyberwarfare und seine Einbindung in die Kriegsführung*



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Doch aber auch nur, wenn ein virtueller Krieg ohne Folgen bliebe.
> Es müssten auch Regeln dafür festgelegt werden, wie Kriegserklärung seitens des Aggressors, Beistand durch Alliierte u.s.w..
> Würde ein virtuell angezettelter und verlorener Krieg mit wirtschaftlichen Folgen prämiert absolutes Import~/Exportverbot und ähnliches, dann würde man auch nicht von jetzt auf nachher einen virtuellen Krieg anzetteln. Denn dieser virtuell geführte Krieg würde ja auch einen Ausblick auf die Siegchancen der beteiligten Parteien geben.


Und was soll einen daran hindern doch echt zu schießen, wenn man unzufrieden ist? Außerdem könntest du ja kaum jedem Land gleich viele Tickets/Panzer usw. geben, sodnern müsstest die aktuelle Kräftesituation nachbilden. Ein militärisch starkes Land könnte dann einfach durchmarschieren und im Zweifelsfall eben immernoch schießen. Außerdem hällt sich doch heute shon kaum jemand an die Regeln, oder versucht sie zumindest soweit zu biegen, wie es nur möglich ist. Warum sollte sich daran irgendwas ändern?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: SIGINT09 - Die Zukunft des Krieges - Cyberwarfare und seine Einbindung in die Kriegsführung*

Tja, warum sollte man überhaupt versuchen irgendetwas zu verändern?
Eben weil sich keiner daran hält - wenn ich in Berlin all diese Typen immer von Ehre quatschen höre und man dann sieht, wie die sich benehmen. Ist aber auch kein Wunder, es wird ja immer vorgelebt.
Verantwortung? Was ist das. Die Leute, die das meiste Geld einstecken und dies mit ihrer hohen Verantwortung gegenüber diesem und jenem begründen, das sind die Selben, die am Ende immer in Weiß dastehen.

Und die Leute sind teils auch noch so dumm und eifern solchen Spacken nach. *kopfschüttel*

Sag mir mal, was Dir lieber wäre!
Dein Leben und das Leben Deiner Kinder in einem echten Krieg ruinieren oder lieber einen virtuellen Krieg ausfechten und am Ende mit einer virtuellen Niederlage leben?


----------



## Väinämöinen (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: SIGINT09 - Die Zukunft des Krieges - Cyberwarfare und seine Einbindung in die Kriegsführung*

Es wird ganz einfach keine Alternative geben und alles so bleiben, wie es ist. Außerdem fahren wir hier in Europa doch nun schon seit einer ganzen Weile ziemlich gut damit und es ist IMHO auch kein Krieg gegen ein anderes Land zu erwarten. Irgendwelchen Terroristen, die in absehbarer Zeit eher das Problem sind, kommt man mit soetwas ja eh nicht bei. Die reichen Länder würden sich mit einem offenen Krieg untereinander ja zum größten Teil nur in's eigene Knie schießen, da die Wirtschaft schon viel zu stark verknüpft ist, um sich sowas noch leisten zu können. In Failed States bringen dir Regeln, deren durchsetzung du nicht direkt erzwingen kannst, aber rein garnichts.

Außerdem ist doch das Problem, dass eine virtuelle Niederlage zwar unmittelbar weniger Leben und Geld kostet, langfristig aber eben sehr real ist. Stell dir mal vor, irgendjemand erobert virtuell deine Stadt und von heute auf morgen gilt statt dem deustchen Recht nun die Scharia nach Taliban-Auslegung? Lohnt sich da nicht der Einsatz aller verfügbaren Mittel um sowas zu verhindern?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: SIGINT09 - Die Zukunft des Krieges - Cyberwarfare und seine Einbindung in die Kriegsführung*



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Doch aber auch nur, wenn ein virtueller Krieg ohne Folgen bliebe.
> Es müssten auch Regeln dafür festgelegt werden, wie Kriegserklärung seitens des Aggressors, Beistand durch Alliierte u.s.w..




Wenn man sich auf Regeln einigen könnte, dann könnte man sich auch ohne Kampf auf einen neuen Zustand einigen. Krieg dient dazu, jemanden zu etwas zu zwingen.


Trotzdem scheint mir das weiterhin nichts mit dem Titelthema zu tun zu haben.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: SIGINT09 - Die Zukunft des Krieges - Cyberwarfare und seine Einbindung in die Kriegsführung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man sich auf Regeln einigen könnte, dann könnte man sich auch ohne Kampf auf einen neuen Zustand einigen. Krieg dient dazu, jemanden zu etwas zu zwingen.
> 
> 
> Trotzdem scheint mir das weiterhin nichts mit dem Titelthema zu tun zu haben.


 
Aber ja doch. Hat es. Ein Stilllegen der Wirtschaft und der Kommunikation gehen einem direkten Angriff voraus.
Cyberwarfare ist ein Mittel das sowohl von terroristischen als auf kriegerischen Konfliktenparteien genutzt werden kann, oder?

Wenn dieses virtuell geschlagene Gefecht nicht überzeugt, dann kann man ja immernoch schießen. Natürlich wäre bis dahin jegliches Überraschungsmoment dahin.


----------



## Väinämöinen (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: SIGINT09 - Die Zukunft des Krieges - Cyberwarfare und seine Einbindung in die Kriegsführung*



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Aber ja doch. Hat es. Ein Stilllegen der Wirtschaft und der Kommunikation gehen einem direkten Angriff voraus.
> Cyberwarfare ist ein Mittel das sowohl von terroristischen als auf kriegerischen Konfliktenparteien genutzt werden kann, oder?
> 
> Wenn dieses virtuell geschlagene Gefecht nicht überzeugt, dann kann man ja immernoch schießen. Natürlich wäre bis dahin jegliches Überraschungsmoment dahin.


Nur um sicherzugehen, dass wir in den letzten Post nicht aneinander vorbei geredet haben. Ging es dir da um Cyberwarfare oder darum Kriege in BF auszutragen?

Denn Cyberwarefare ist kein Ersatz für Kriege und auch auch nicht etwas abgrenzbares, das davor erfolgt. Ein Cyber-Angriff ist ein militärischer Angriff, der natürlich auch Gegenwehr mit "echten" Waffen rechtfertigen kann. Wenn es um das lahmlegen von infrastruktur geht, würde amn beides wohl parallel amchen, um den maximalen Schaden zu erreichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: SIGINT09 - Die Zukunft des Krieges - Cyberwarfare und seine Einbindung in die Kriegsführung*

Für mich klang es jedenfalls auch nach BF - wenn ich da falsch lag, zieh ich mein Post zurück.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: SIGINT09 - Die Zukunft des Krieges - Cyberwarfare und seine Einbindung in die Kriegsführung*

Teils,teils.
BF o.ä. würde ich als Ersatz für echtes Kriegsgeschehen natürlich begrüßen. Noch besser, wenn sich die Leader gegenseitig an die Wäsche müssten - dass das eher unrealistisch ist ist mir klar.

Cyberwarfare ist in der Tat nicht abgrenzbar. Man denke nur an den Hackerangriff auf das Bundeskanzleramt von China aus - offiziell wurde das seitens Chinas nicht bestätigt - wundert auch nicht sonderlich.


----------



## hzdriver (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: SIGINT09 - Die Zukunft des Krieges - Cyberwarfare und seine Einbindung in die Kriegsführung*

ich denk schon das wir später Kriege über Cypernetze führen , alles ferngesteuert wenn überhaupt noch , Freund-Feindkennung und las die Cybots los , mfg


----------



## DarkMo (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: SIGINT09 - Die Zukunft des Krieges - Cyberwarfare und seine Einbindung in die Kriegsführung*

ui, da hab ich ja was ausgelöst ^^

also atm sin die amis (ua?) ja stark dabei den krieg zu depersonlaisieren, will ich mal sagen. drohnen hier, autopiloten da, pi pa po ^^ aus deren sicht wirds langsam zu nem BF >< nur muss man wohl sehen, dass sie nich gegen pixel-bots vorgehen, sondern mit realen objekten gegen reale objekte/menschen. klar scheint (!) der sprung nich mehr weit, aber dazu müssten die gegner auch nur drohnen einsetzen. aber was wäre die folge? klar man könnte sagen, ehe ich milliarden teure drohnen gegeneinander antreten lasse, die waffenhersteller dick un rund fütter bis die meinen staat halt kaufen ^^ trag ich das lieber gleich in BF aus... aber es würde wohl eher dahin gehen, das man mit den drohnen die drohnen-steuerer ausschalten will.

also so "schön" es im sinne der geschonten menschenleben wäre, so sicher kommt es auch nich soweit. die anderen genannten punkte sprechen ja ebenfalls dagegen ^^

stellt euch vor, die fussball wm entscheidet über die weltherrschaft - die afrikaner wären ja so oder so gewinner xD so national wie unsre nationalmannschaften schon sind  war das schon rassistisch? >< sollte nich so klingen, und ehe das jetz auf fussball und nationale definition abgleitet: mir is klar das viele der leute eingebürgert sin. ich persönlich kanns nur nich ab, wenn da für millionen beträge leute umhergeschoben werden und mal eben eingebürgert werden um in die nationalmannschaft zu dürfen. also nur für den fussball die staatsbürgerschaft bekommen. entweder hats nen land von sich aus drauf oder eben nich. einkaufen empfind ich als cheaten. mehr nich  aber hey, cheaten is im sport ja schon die große mode, bei all den doping fällen. sport is scho was geiles...

egal, weiter im text


----------

